# Musikvideo - Robbie Williams - Rudebox



## Muli (17 Okt. 2006)

Ziehe mir grade auf MTv das Musikvideo zum obengenanten Track rein!

Ich muss sagen, dass das Lied nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase zu gefallen weiss, doch was war das mit dem Video?

Stillistisch perfekt auf den Musikstil abgestimmt, doch ein großes Manko ist zu erkennen! Fallen die Schnitte doch immer wieder auf Robbie Williams zurück, der in dem sonst so stimmigen Video wirkt, wie ein Aussetziger!

Zwischen Synchronie der Tanzeinlagen und grünen Laserstrahlen tanzt Robbie in schwarzer Lederjacke mit Jamaicastreifen (-kragen) hervor ... - in hellem Neonlicht!

Also ich bein Regisseur, der Oscars verdient, aber das geht doch nicht 

Dann lieber das Video: *Fergie mit Londom Bridge* 


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## Tical (2 Juni 2008)

ich finde das video verwirrend


----------



## maierchen (12 Juni 2008)

Trinkt mal vorher einen Kasten Bier ,dann gehts


----------

